# PICS: Does Chelsea look pregnant??



## AlekonaKini

Sorry.. I didn't know if I should post this under QUESTIONS or PICTURES since it's both. Anyhow - when we got Chelsea from the previous owner, she was really skinny. She was also visibly in heat when we took her. While we were there, the other male had humped Chelsea. The little boy there went to tell them to knock it off but the lady was just like "Leave them be."

Now we believe she may be pregnant. What do you think? Is she pregnant or just well fed now?

If she IS pregnant then she's about two-three weeks along approx.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I know the third picture doesn't look like much .. but if you saw her before, her ribs were really prominent.. Here are some pictures when we first got her.. Notice how TINY her waist/stomach was?

























I don't know.. it's hard to really see.. I guess you have to hold her and hug her in person to see the sudden difference. Let me know what you guys think..... (I just have this odd feeling...)


----------



## momto4chihuahuas

She looks pregnant to me!!!!!


----------



## rachel

She looks pregnant to me, but my opinion doesn't really mean much since I've never seen a pregnant chi in person! She's cute though!


----------



## AEROMarley1983

She looks preggers to me too! And she's cute! :love4:


----------



## Prosephone

It is quite possible that she is!


----------



## Kioana

yup looks prego!


----------



## mad dog woman

If she is only 2 or 3 weeks it doesnt usually show too much why not book her for a scan then you will know for sure as if she is she will need extra care x


----------



## AlekonaKini

I plan on booking her for a sonogram in a few weeks if she appears to be getting visibly bigger. If she is pregnant.. and showing this early then we plan to monitor her pregnancy extensively considering she IS a small chi. She was 3.5lbs when we purchased her but she was (also) underweight. I am guessing she would normally be around 4lbs. which is still on the small side of a chihuahua. If she IS pregnant.. and ALREADY showing - then it's more than important that we watch how big these babies are getting so she doesn't have any delivery issues.

I went back and actually counted (only feels like we've had her two weeks) but actually, she would be about 4 weeks along. So about half way there, right? They gestate for 9 weeks? (Oh man, now I have to go read up on chihuahua pregnancies.. I was NOT prepared for this...)

Allison


----------



## Kioana

this is a GREAT site for chihuahua pregnancies! 

I used it when jemini got proge last year.

http://www.chihuahualoving.com/HomePage.asp

this one i also used and it has great pics.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/showdogs/breedingreproducing.htm


----------



## kimmiek915

Looks pregnant to me, but I wouldn't know because I've never seen a preg. chi in person before.


----------



## sullysmum

When i got one of my rescued chihuahuas they told me she was spayed ,2 months later she gave birth to a still born 1/2 chi x 1/2 westie pup........she looks pregnant to me too.


----------



## Kari

She is either definitely pregnant or having a false pregnancy. But with the false pregnancies I don't think their stomach's get real big like that, just the nipples. I think she's pregnant.

Was the dad real small too?


----------



## kimmiek915

Please keep us updated after you get her checked out! =)


----------



## Lin

She does to me. How big was the male? Probably need to talk to the vet as soon as possible about all this. She's awfully small.


----------



## Gypsy

She looks like she could be to me. If she is small and still trying to get over some undeweight problems you might consider having her spayed and terminating the pregnancy while you still can. It can be so risky for a chi to give birth especially a small one that is underweight. A C-section is always a chance for a chi too. I would have her checked out as soon as possible to find out for sure. They can palpate her at the vet this early on to know.


----------



## chiwowwow

I cannot tell on mine until about 2-3 weeks before they are due.


----------



## AlekonaKini

I'm so confused. Luckily she is on the banfield plan so I can take her in anytime for free. I guess I have another question?

1. *Do dogs suffer from morning sickness?*
I was asleep this morning while my boyfriend was getting ready for work (I'm off from work this week due to spring break, yay!) and I woke up to him going, "Lay down next to Mommy." Then I reached up and took her and he said "I think she has morning sickness because she just threw up."

The dad was small but not tiny. He was probably about 6lbs? Very cute but had some socialization issues otherwise he would have taken him too. (I was petting him when he snapped and bit me hard). 

I am just monitoring her right now. Part of me think she may be pregnant because her nipples are still erect and she's filled out. But part of me just thinks possibly - she's getting fed and just becoming her normal weight.

Even though she is over a year old we've had her on nutritious/holistic puppy food for weight gain. And I've touched her belly and I don't see anything moving and/or feel anything strange. Her belly also just has a pouch.. so (shrugs)

I guess time will tell.


----------



## Kari

Hopefully she's not pregnant but her tummy looks pretty big to me, not just the usual gaining weight tummy. Since she was so skinny before, maybe it is just from eating? Those nipples sure are big though.

I've never had a pregnant doggy but have several friends that have. I think it is normal for them to throw up sometimes. I'm sure if it's a continuing thing she'll need to see the vet though. 

Do you have an appointment scheduled for her?


----------



## momto4chihuahuas

I didnt think my Zoe was pregnant until about 4 or 5 weeks...she just all of the sudden blew up. Zoe is only 5 pounds. I think she weighed 7 something right before the pups were born. We took her to the vet and they did an x ray. Luckily, her pelvis was big enough to have them naturally. She did great. We had her checked out because she was so small & the dad wasnt. He is probably 10 pounds. Please keep us updated.


----------



## foxywench

shes only around 3lbs and underweight and the male is around 6lbs?!

id definatly get her to the vet ASAP, get her palipitated, looks like a pregnancy to me, false pregnancies dont usually go as far as full tummy distending, and thats definatly not the normal shape of avearge weight gain.
If she is pregnant this is a VERY highrisk pregnancy, not only is the male much to large and she much too small shes also still recovering from being malnourished and a weak chihuahua is not a good pregnant chihuahua.

id have the vet take a look, discuse the posibility of having an emergency spay. if however you decide not to go that route you will need to keep a close eye on her in terms of x-rays and sonograms, and the vet MUST be willing to be on call all night or have an emergency vet on hand within at the most 1/2 hours driving distance. in this pregnancy i would PLAN for a c-section if you decide to go full term, if your vet will, prebook the c-section for the date the puppies would be just about due to be on the safe side, then get her spayed while shes under for the c-section a 3-4lb chihuahua is just too small to be bred and while this was accidental (and not your fault) in my opinion the risks of an emergency spay/abortion totally outweight the risks to your little girl.

whatever you decide to do, you need to get to the vet to confirm shes pregnant ASAP! otherwise the more time that passes the less options and more risk your going to be going through.

good luck and keep us uptaded.


----------



## sullysmum

I was wondering .....she might have been mated when you caught the act but could she have also been mated before,which would have made her furthur along?


----------



## mizzkangaroo

She does to me =] and my chi IS pregnant...pups are due the 28th, here's a pic


----------



## Gypsy

Wow I didn't know the dad was six pounds, that's really dangerous, I wuold definitely get her to the vet asap and if it were my dog I would go for the emergency spay now or schedule a c-section. Let us know what happens.


----------



## chiwowwow

AlekonaKini said:


> I'm so confused. Luckily she is on the banfield plan so I can take her in anytime for free. I guess I have another question?
> 
> 1. *Do dogs suffer from morning sickness?*
> I was asleep this morning while my boyfriend was getting ready for work (I'm off from work this week due to spring break, yay!) and I woke up to him going, "Lay down next to Mommy." Then I reached up and took her and he said "I think she has morning sickness because she just threw up."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, they can get morning sickness.


----------



## Nubilott

Omg, honey... Listen to what Gypsy and Foxywench are saying... *plead*

If this is such a small chi and she is just over a year old it might even be her that she was mated in her first heat! Even second and third heat would be way to soon for such a small bitch! I will never breed my bitches before they are over 18 -20 months atleast, IF they are in good health and ready mentally to be good parents.

Please, for her sake get to the vet as soon as possible (within a day or too max) It is very important if you would like to keep your little girl healthy and alive.

Normally the puppies would not be way too big as they tend to fit their mums size. But that boes not mean her pelvus is wide enough.
I have to say that it does not sound like this woman you got her from is a very good person, nor know much about proper breeding. I get sad thinking about it!

The best of luck to your little girl... Hopefully she is not pregnant and you can get her spayed!


----------



## Gypsy

Have you found out anything else?


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Have you gotten her checked out by a vet yet? They would definatley be able to help you out a lot.


----------

